# Fullbag Lifer



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Argo:

I have looked at Fullbags for sometime now as I live in the land of the Maple Leaf. I just jumped on their site to see that a lot of their product is sold out, including the Lifer. Great problem to have.

Did you pre order yours at some point? Do you have a specific individual that you dealt with?

Love reading such an excellent review. At 6', 205 lbs without kit on, the Lifer and the Diamond Blade 163 both have my attention.

Cheers!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Hey Argo:
> 
> I have looked at Fullbags for sometime now as I live in the land of the Maple Leaf. I just jumped on their site to see that a lot of their product is sold out, including the Lifer. Great problem to have.
> 
> ...


wait for a new season models. Waiting for a diamond blade.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

...aaaaaaand they're releasing a smaller Lifer for those of us left of that Two Oh Oh dial.

Hopping on that as soon as it comes out.
:skibanana:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oldman said:


> Hey Argo:
> 
> I have looked at Fullbags for sometime now as I live in the land of the Maple Leaf. I just jumped on their site to see that a lot of their product is sold out, including the Lifer. Great problem to have.
> 
> ...


I have dealt with @Mig Fullbag for my orders.

I have the lifer, diamond blade and a 162 blunt diamond. My son took over the bd. I still love the diamond blade for groomer days.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting a review @Argo !!!
@Oldman : contact me in private. I might have one Lifer and one Diamond Blade left that are not listed on the website.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Oldman said:


> Hey Argo:
> 
> I have looked at Fullbags for sometime now as I live in the land of the Maple Leaf. I just jumped on their site to see that a lot of their product is sold out, including the Lifer. Great problem to have.
> 
> ...


Just pm'd you a link to some Fullbag stock at a Canadian retailer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks for posting a review @Argo !!!
> 
> @Oldman : contact me in private. I might have one Lifer and one Diamond Blade left that are not listed on the website.


Haha, of course you do:embarrased1:

@Mig You wouldn't happen to have another lifer kickin' around whistler again for me to demo would chya Mig?
No new snow lately though, maybe your hardest chargin' groomer slayer?

I've been diggin' the Dave Murray Down hill lately, maybe I can get a vid of some mach 2 riding to post up?


TT


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys

I'll follow up tomorrow. Really appreciate the support.

Cheers!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting on a Fullbag...shit, I guess at this point I'm looking forward to getting on anything, but that includes a Fullbag.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Ben.S said:


> Just pm'd you a link to some Fullbag stock at a Canadian retailer.


Well, up to now, all Fullbag retailers are Canadian, since there's no retailers yet outside of the country.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> @Mig You wouldn't happen to have another lifer kickin' around whistler again for me to demo would chya Mig?
> No new snow lately though, maybe your hardest chargin' groomer slayer?
> 
> I've been diggin' the Dave Murray Down hill lately, maybe I can get a vid of some mach 2 riding to post up?
> ...


Sorry @timmytard no demo boards going around in BC at this moment. Sold a Supernaut to a Whistler local last week, though. You never know, you might come across it.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Oldman said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'll follow up tomorrow. Really appreciate the support.
> 
> Cheers!


Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> I'm looking forward to getting on a Fullbag...shit, I guess at this point I'm looking forward to getting on anything, but that includes a Fullbag.


Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery!


----------

